# Xbox 360 Custom Paint Job



## Philosifizer (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, i want to do a custom paint job on my xbox 360 using either Krylon fusion plastic spray paint if i can find the clear coat that goes with it. Or Regular spray paint. Either paint i use I am going to be putting adhesion promoter on first to make the paint stronger. I want a flat black base with Dark purple designs on the sides using stencils. 

I know i have to wash all the surfaces first to get off any oils that will mess up the paint, and i know the proper order for which all the paints need to go on, but I have a few questions and need some help.


~1.    Will i need to use primer in between the Flat black base and the purple stencil designs to get the right color? or will it mess it up, or do i need to use something elese?

This is the color of purple i am going for--
http://members.home.nl/e.brussee/files/images/Purple%20Haze.png

What will i need to do to get this color to show up perfectly on top of a flat black base?


~2.    When i put on the clear coat at the end will it make it look glossy? or will the clear coat be invisible?


~3.   As for the stencil, I want to print out a picture and cut it out with an exacto knife, Will this work?

Thank you to those of you who will actually read this and attempt to help me 

~~Philosifizer


----------



## BobBarr (Jun 14, 2009)

This might help...im not a 360 owner but here ya go 

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/204680-28-painting-xbox


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 14, 2009)

Philosifizer said:


> Ok, i want to do a custom paint job on my xbox 360 using either Krylon fusion plastic spray paint if i can find the clear coat that goes with it. Or Regular spray paint. Either paint i use I am going to be putting adhesion promoter on first to make the paint stronger. I want a flat black base with Dark purple designs on the sides using stencils.
> 
> I know i have to wash all the surfaces first to get off any oils that will mess up the paint, and i know the proper order for which all the paints need to go on, but I have a few questions and need some help.
> 
> ...



I think the 360 will look great in that colour..........you will need to put some purple LED's in the console and pad(s) aswell   MY m8 has a purple ROL in his console and in his pads....looks awesome!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 15, 2009)

I painted my 360. I just used a plastic spray. Should have prep'd it... But anyway here are the picatures:

http://ccgi.hawkwind.plus.com/LanOpsV2/CMS/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1437


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/569.html



sand, prime, sand, prime, sand, paint *VERY LIGHTLY*, Sand, paint  more, sand, paint good clean coat, clear coat, clear coat. 

done


----------



## Philosifizer (Jun 22, 2009)

Well i finished it and it Came out great. I dont have a camera so i cant put any pics lol


----------



## ObSo-1337 (Jun 22, 2009)

Find one!
we need to see this ;D


----------



## wojo (Jun 28, 2009)

I used model car paint for my case's


----------



## BrooksyX (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't use Krylon Fusion. You will not be happy with the results. I painted my 360 a few years ago with black krylon fusion and it turned out like $hit. I just ended up buying a replacement case for it.


----------

